# Using FRESH POR



## surly (9/3/14)

Hey guys, 

I have a couple of hops I have been growing at home. One is a POR.
Curiously, I find the cones to smell really fruity and delicious when crushed-up. This got me wondering if anyone has brewed with the fresh hops aiming for flavour and aroma?

Had about 8-10 people over recently and passed around a cone. I asked them what they thought it smelled like, I heard everything from "Guava", "Passionfruit" and "beer". Someone even said it reminded them of Hargreaves ESB (all non-brewers).


I have never used fresh hops before, but would really like to brew something designed to display this hop, beyond the simple bittering it is typically used for.

Does anyone have any recipe advice? Hop scheduling? Slightly concerned about dry-hopping with these due to being a fresh, green plant...
For the record, I no-chill.


----------



## surly (9/3/14)

Here is a pic. Everyone loves pics


----------



## Bribie G (9/3/14)

Send me 100g and I'll test it out for you.


----------



## surly (9/3/14)

Bribie G said:


> Send me 100g and I'll test it out for you.


Sure, I send 100g POR to you.
You brew, keep a few long necks and send the rest back to me? DEAL!


----------



## fletcher (9/3/14)

just toss some in at about 20-30 mins and see how you go. i love fresh POR.


----------



## hoppy2B (9/3/14)

POR isn't a great hop used late in general. It comes out very herbal and when aged turns woody. Its ok for Porters and the like.

I recommend drying it and dry hopping with it. Much better that way. A bittering addition and dry hop is the way to go.


----------



## surly (9/3/14)

hoppy2B said:


> POR isn't a great hop used late in general. It comes out very herbal and when aged turns woody. Its ok for Porters and the like.
> 
> I recommend drying it and dry hopping with it. Much better that way. A bittering addition and dry hop is the way to go.


I was thinking a fairly standard Pal Ale type grist.
WAS considering a bunch of late additions, 20mins, 10, 5, and cube. Seems a shame to waste the "fresh" factor.
Maybe, depending on how much I manage to harvest I can try both? 2x half batches. One like I was thinking and one with a bittering and dry hop only additions (dried cones).


----------



## surly (9/3/14)

fletcher said:


> just toss some in at about 20-30 mins and see how you go. i love fresh POR.


Hey fletcher, have you noticed the woody/herbal characteristics hoppy2B mentions?
Is this what you like?


----------



## fletcher (9/3/14)

surly said:


> I was thinking a fairly standard Pal Ale type grist.
> WAS considering a bunch of late additions, 20mins, 10, 5, and cube. Seems a shame to waste the "fresh" factor.
> Maybe, depending on how much I manage to harvest I can try both? 2x half batches. One like I was thinking and one with a bittering and dry hop only additions (dried cones).


you're only going to know if you try it. i wouldn't start with a lot of additions like you're saying, but i'd definitely throw some in as a flavour addition first and see how you like it


----------



## fletcher (9/3/14)

surly said:


> Hey fletcher, have you noticed the woody/herbal characteristics hoppy2B mentions?
> Is this what you like?


slightly woody yes, even slightly peppery, but not herbal for my tastes. i really enjoy the flavour. i suppose it's personal preference.


----------



## surly (9/3/14)

Cheers for the advice and response guys.
I will HOPEFULLY have enough to do 2 half batches.

If so, I will do one as each of you 2 have advised and see how I like them. Can't wait


----------

